# If Offered a Part Time job with Possible Fulltime in 6 months a good Offer?



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

I got offered a part time Job that would lead to a position as Shift Lead. 

The conditions are that I start part time and that that after 6 months will be offered an interview for the lead position and resign new paperwork. 

I was told this is policy as they do not hire OUTSIDE people as leaders within the company but I applied to this position and they called me for an interview 

The Fulltime position has PTO, Healthcare and Sick Leave 

Is this a good DEAL?


----------



## NipNip (Apr 16, 2015)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> this is policy


Have you checked with other employees?

I would say do it, provided that the part time income doesn't lead to financial ruin.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd (Nov 10, 2017)

Remain very judicious. Occasionally, employers will lure candidates in with the implication of eventual full-time employment,
& it never happens. I've seen this happen more than once. Just a thought.


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

Eugenia Shepherd said:


> Remain very judicious. Occasionally, employers will lure candidates in with the implication of eventual full-time employment,
> & it never happens. I've seen this happen more than once. Just a thought.


Really? Is that what usually happens?
Every part-time job I've worked at would eventually pressure me to work full-time. But good thought, good to see another perspective.


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

I've had one 12 month contract-to-hire programming job before. It was over 10 years ago. They hired me full time after 12 months, but I ended up leaving 3 months later. I still feel bad about it because the people in the company were great. The benefits during the contract period came from the headhunter company, and the benefits were non-existent (e.g. I had to get health insurance on my own). This is the first time I've heard of part-time to full-time contract.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

If we go by averages most people that get hired on as temps don't get asked to stay. Not sure if this is causality towards the company or the average human being not being up to most companies' standards? That being said I have been hired after a six-month review with a company. You can't really do anything wrong in this six-month period. I'm starting to see most companies hire temps (who get fewer benefits) than a full hire and they will go through temp agencies to weed out unwanted applicants. That doesn't mean that there are no companies that do the review and then hire you, they are out there. Normally a company will be upfront with this process.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

NIHM said:


> If we go by averages most people that get hired on as temps don't get asked to stay. Not sure if this is causality towards the company or the average human being not being up to most companies' standards? That being said I have been hired after a six-month review with a company. You can't really do anything wrong in this six-month period. I'm starting to see most companies hire temps (who get fewer benefits) than a full hire and they will go through temp agencies to weed out unwanted applicants. That doesn't mean that there are no companies that do the review and then hire you, they are out there. Normally a company will be upfront with this process.


It's not temp job. It's part time.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> It's not temp job. It's part time.


I see part-time = not getting paid the same benefits as full-time the same as temps, who are also not getting paid benefits. As you pointed out the full-time position has PTO, paid vacation, benefits, the works. Companies can run the same gig for both. Meaning you get paid for 6 months in this position and then will think about hiring you.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

I got hired on once as a temp, no benefits. Within 6 months (as you stated is your window), I had promoted three times into a permanent position. Temp or part time with the possibility of promotion means, they'll see if you're worth keeping on. Make _yourself_ the "offer" they can't refuse. 

Consider it a probationary period. But also, if it is a part time position, it means you can earn some income while still exploring other positions. In my mind, this is win/win either way.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

NIHM said:


> I see part-time = not getting paid the same benefits as full-time the same as temps, who are also not getting paid benefits. As you pointed out the full-time position has PTO, paid vacation, benefits, the works. Companies can run the same gig for both. Meaning you get paid for 6 months in this position and then will think about hiring you.


No, that is not how it works. 

Its a Part time position that I will work and they will revisit in 6 months and at that time I can apply for fulltime.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> No, that is not how it works.
> 
> Its a Part time position that I will work and they will revisit in 6 months and at that time I can apply for fulltime.


So a temp agency hired me and said these exact words. "You will work for six months and at that time the company will revisit so that you will be full time with full benefits." This does not mean you get fired after six months, they just keep you as a temp or "part time" until they're ready to let you go or hire you on. At least with temp you get more pay because you're working full time. That's the only difference I see in the two. It's practically the same thing, it's a probationary period. That and the company gets cheaper labor.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

NIHM said:


> So a temp agency hired me and said these exact words. "You will work for six months and at that time the company will revisit so that you will be full time with full benefits." This does not mean you get fired after six months, they just keep you as a temp or "part time" until they're ready to let you go or hire you on. At least with temp you get more pay because you're working full time. That's the only difference I see in the two. It's practically the same thing, it's a probationary period. That and the company gets cheaper labor.


So does it sound like it's worth it?


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> So does it sound like it's worth it?


Yeah, it sounds like (within America) more companies are choosing this model. So it is worth it.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

NIHM said:


> Yeah, it sounds like (within America) more companies are choosing this model. So it is worth it.


Do you think it's sustainable with three hous of sleep a night though?


----------

